# Engine start issue



## Finrod (5 mo ago)

Hi
I own a bmw (F46) gran tourer 218d. Lately i have been having problem with starting the car. It seems like it struggles to start and sometimes it doesn’t start at first, but have to press the button twice. The error message that is showing is ‘bonnet open’ which doesnt seem to be the case. The car battery seems ok as it is showing 13.9-14 voltage consumption. I have noticed problem with the lighting, it is flickering, while im trying to start the car. Everything is ok when the engine is running. If anyone has had similar problem or has any idea what it could be the problem i would appriciate
Thank you


----------

